# HPET Bios Option



## Tripleh84 (13. Februar 2013)

Und zwar finde ich dazu nur Fach Chinesisch.. Was Bewirkt diese Option im Bios? Sollte man die Aktivieren?  Ich habe gelesen das man es mit dieser "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"  im Windows Aktivieren soll!!!


----------



## Westcoast (13. Februar 2013)

High Precision Event Timer

Unter High Precision Event Timer (HPET) versteht man einen hochpräzisen Zeitgeber in modernen Computern.
Dieser Zeitgeber ist in der Lage, mit einer sehr hohen zeitlichen Auflösung (Quantelung) Interrupts auszulösen. Damit werden Programme in die Lage versetzt, eine Reihe parallel verlaufender Aktionen wie Datenströme besser zu synchronisieren. Verschiedene Multimedia-Anwendungen können mit HPET effektiver arbeiten.

Bis zur Anwendung und dem Einsatz von HPET wurde diese Aufgabe von der Echtzeituhr und einem Timer im Interrupt-Controller erledigt.

wenn man viele multimediaanwendungen nutzt, kann man es aktivieren. ich finde die option nicht so wichtig.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2013)

Der HPET wird seit Vista in Windows unterstützt (wenn aktiviert) - war auch eine Voraussetzung, um das "Designed for Windows Vista"-Logo bei Boards zu bekommen. Neuere Win-Versionen unterstützen es natürlich ebenfalls - allerdings schaltet mancher Nutzer die Option auch gezielt ab, grade im MM-Bereich, z.B. bei Rechnern, die als Audio-Workstations dienen sollen. Warum genau, ist mir allerdings entfallen - irgend etwas in Zusammenhang mit den DPC-Latenzen schwurbelt mir noch so im Kopf rum.


----------

